# Pre-Emergent And New Sod



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I put down the six month rate of prodiamine in mid Feb and plan on sodding some celebration bermuda in the next few weeks. Will this pre-emergent application affect the rooting of the new sod, and if so, what steps should be taken to ensure the best chance for success with it?


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

SuperSod down here in the southeast (where I get my TifTuf), says 90 days between PreM and sodding. However, if you're sodding I assume you will have to till that area and prep for new sod, which would break the PreM barrier anyways...


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would recommend renting a verticutter/dethatcher and running it over the whole lawn in 2 directions as that should help break up the barrier in the soil it should also give you a nice surface to lay the new sod on too. How large of an area are we talking about here? Have you killed all the existing grass/weeds in the area?


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

@Mightyquinn its only 450 sq feet and I've hit the existing turf twice with Roundup. It's looking pretty crispy right now and it's supposed to be 90 here this weekend.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

daviddsims said:


> @Mightyquinn its only 450 sq feet and I've hit the existing turf twice with Roundup. It's looking pretty crispy right now and it's supposed to be 90 here this weekend.


Yeah but like @Mightyquinn is saying with the Pre-E down you'll stunt the roots taking hold which is why you need to really break up the soil before hand to try and get that Pre-E out as much as you can.

I nuked my yard for months before I threw down my Celebration Bermuda last July. I have very little if any weed issues.


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

Good advice, I'm going to try to find a dethatcher to rent but if not I may have to use a box blade to rake some off and level. I know tilling is always frowned on here due to bringing up weed seeds and lumps after laying the sod.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

1FASTSS said:


> daviddsims said:
> 
> 
> > @Mightyquinn its only 450 sq feet and I've hit the existing turf twice with Roundup. It's looking pretty crispy right now and it's supposed to be 90 here this weekend.
> ...


Any tips on ground prep existing ground before sodding? Do I need a tiller?


----------



## daviddsims (Apr 15, 2018)

I just borrowed my brothers electric tiller and did very shallow tilling and it did a great job of pulling out all of the dead vegetation. I'm going to have to get a little more soil to help with the level though.


----------

